# Printer issues - jagged edges.



## UNWORTY (Dec 16, 2020)

So I'm setting up shop and invested in a laser printer from Brother. Most formats I try to print come out with these horrible jagged edges. If I print certain other types the edges look better, but the print isn't very opaque and I'm worried I'm going to have too many issues with this when I try to figure out my burn time. It's a HL-1212W model that has 1200 DPI and I've tried messing with both print quality and as said, file type.
Has anyone else experienced these types of issues?


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

Looks like the images are "raster" instead of "vector." If so, the problem is not the printer but the image.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

when I have this issue with my uninet icolor 600 i used a tiff image and it cleared it up. What formats have you tried?


----------



## UNWORTY (Dec 16, 2020)

Thanks for the replies guys. I've managed to tweak the procedure a little bit so that most stuff comes out good and clean. Which of course has lead me to run into another problem. I print at the highest settings possible for opacity and all files are .ai. Still however, I get certain files that come out "spotted", with actual holes in the print that will allow light through when I burn the screens. I'm at my wits end about this one.


----------

